# What's so special about YOUR art? =o)



## TST2703 (Jul 15, 2005)

In preparation for an upcoming grading (for my understanding and for essays), I've been doing some research into the lineage of the forms of my school.

 In a broader sense, I thought it might be a good idea to get some feedback from people on what's so special about their martial art.

 What makes it unique?
 What are the essential characteristics?
 What keeps you training?
 What is your philosophy
 What are your views on Self defence and martial arts?

 Just a few questions to get the ball rolling ;o)


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2005)

First off welcome and now to yyour question,

What makes it unique?
Well not to sound bold but the obvious I'm doing it.

What are the essential characteristics?
Well it is TKD and the Kicks, and the code of TKD is how I try to live my life.


What keeps you training?
The essence of my soul, I was lucky to have two wonderful instructors early in my life that set the proper groud work for my abilities.

What is your philosophy
That if you would like to be one of the best than train like you are, and most important do unto other the way you would like to be treated.

What are your views on Self defence and martial arts?
Self defense is what a person make from there respected Art for the most part it is like everything else train hard and great things will come your way.
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## TST2703 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Terry!

  Are there any things in particular that you feel makes Tae Kwon Do unique from any other art?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> Thanks Terry!
> 
> Are there any things in particular that you feel makes Tae Kwon Do unique from any other art?


No I personally believe one art is not better than another the person is what makes the art special.
Terry


----------



## TST2703 (Jul 17, 2005)

That's true - but if someone was to ask what the difference was between TKD and any other art, what would you tell them?

 =o)


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 17, 2005)

the focus on kicking that TKD has is something unique of most other styles, as well as the lesser popularised hand strikes that are used. The hand strikes in TKD are usually quicker strikes, but most students train toward the power strikes anyway(not that I blame them, I do the same thing but I do try to train the quicker strikes such as klnifehands)   Also, the blocks are meant to be done as strikes as to injure the striking opponent, this is not necessarily unique to TKD but something to be noted.


----------



## lulflo (Aug 1, 2005)

What makes it unique?
What are the essential characteristics?
What keeps you training?
What is your philosophy
What are your views on Self defence and martial arts?

Hwa Rang Do has so many techniques in it.  Not that others don't but I have been told that the amount of techniques I have learned is quite a lot compared to other arts.

I think the characteristics are in the amount of training you have to do in order to know all of the techniques, you have to do a lot of kicking/striking, many joint locks/manipulation, sweeps and weapons too, just a lot of stuff.

I am a lifetime student, I am fortunate enough to have some really great teachers and because of their kindness and perseverance, I have been able to continue training on my own schedule, that is really motivating when I have a full time job, two kids and a wife to tend to.

My philosophy is "I need to train more " and that everyone is right to some degree, but it is for them to decide not me to judge.

Self defense and martial arts are two different things, self defense is one line of thinking while a martial art is just that, an art and has multiple facets to discuss.  I think that the martial art not only teaches the self defense but also the attitude needed to know what to do in a given situation as well as the "way" to avoid allowing an out of control situation to arise - or at least it has seemed that way for me.

Physical training is only one aspect of the art that I study, the mental and spiritual side is just as encompassing - maybe that is a difference from other arts as well?

Farang - Larry


----------



## Marginal (Aug 2, 2005)

What makes it unique?

Nothing really.

 What are the essential characteristics?

TKD's a striking art. 

 What keeps you training?

Every day that I do, I get better at it.

 What is your philosophy

Keep moving forward.

 What are your views on Self defence and martial arts?

Anything goes.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 2, 2005)

What makes Taekwondo unique?  Maybe not completely unique because other arts may do some of the kicks, but the spinning jumping aerial techniques is what it is most noted for. After all, at least in our dojang its about 80/20 kicking ratio to hand.   TW


----------



## Brother John (Aug 2, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> What makes it unique?
> What are the essential characteristics?
> What keeps you training?
> What is your philosophy
> What are your views on Self defence and martial arts?



1. Unique: American Kenpo is very scientific. This is not 'scientific' in the academic sense, but in general sense that we apply logic and pragmatism to it. It's a living body of knowledge in that when the seniors of our system find a better way to accomplish a given task with greater effect or greater efficiency... they change the system to accomodate that discovery and work it in so that it fits seemlessly as a homogenous part of the greater whole.

2. Economy of Motion & Continuity of Motion: I feel these are two of the most important 'principles' upon which our art stands. 
SPEED: along with the two principles I sighted, the ability to achieve maximum effect with as little motion, as little time as possible.... blasting in sudden and rapid bursts of destructive action. This typifies Kenpo.

3. What keeps ME training?? LOVE of the art that I practice! I just plain love doing it, thinking about it, talking about it....DOING it. Also: The desire to be the best should I ever NEED to take action to protect my loved ones, myself or someone that just plain needs protection from aggressors. Also: The guys (and gals) that come to me for training. Their enthusiasm is something that keeps me going, that keeps me striving for a better understanding and a better ability in Kenpo. Also: The encouragement of my instructor, my peers, other seniors in the art, my family and my friends. Without the support group that I've got.........I don't know WHERE I'd be.

4. What is my Philosophy??
WOW.........Big open-ended question that. 
Martial arts philosophy?

Train intelligently.
Train hard.
Train often.
Keep a keen eye on the 'details'.
THINK about what you do and why.
Live with honor.

No one has the right to hurt you, control you or make you afraid.... so don't let them.
Be responsible for yourself and your circumstances.

That's a quick sumation in truisms, but it skims the surface of my 'philosophy'.

5. MY views on Martial Arts and on Self Defense???
Hmmm.....
again, a VERY big open-ended question, but I'll give it a quick shot.
Martial arts: In a nutshell... make sure the style you chose is appropriate for your needs, your assets and your shortcomings. Make sure it fits YOU. 
Investigate the style and the instructor(s) deeply. But once you make up your mind to train in whatever style/system: DO IT, and do so with all that you've got.......don't hold back.
WHAT martial art you chose is very important, but even more so is the person DOING the art. It's another martial arts truism that "It's not the art, but the artist"... it's simple, but it's true. Give it all that you've got and you'll end up with much more to give down the line.

Self Defense: RESPOND to aggression early, make intelligent decisions about your environment and your own demeanor so that you are less likely to NEED to take physical action: BUT: When the need for physical action occurs, do so at once with confidence and authority so that the moment can happen and be done. Remain aware....but get out. Don't be a "Fighter", be a survivor.... be safe.

again..........these things just skim the surface, but they are what I believe.

Your Brother
John

NOTE: I looked afterward and realized that this is in the Korean Martial arts section. I didn't mean to intrude w/my bit on Kenpo. Hope I'm not TOO out of place.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Aug 7, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> In preparation for an upcoming grading (for my understanding and for essays), I've been doing some research into the lineage of the forms of my school.
> 
> In a broader sense, I thought it might be a good idea to get some feedback from people on what's so special about their martial art.
> 
> ...


Hwa Rang Do is unique because it is really well-rounded. Both quality and quantity.

Essential characteristics would hands-down be the ability to control your body and energy. Energy is the top goal and if you are able to tap into it's power, you will be unstopable.

What keeps me training is the thought of being SWAT. Every technique that I learn I want to get down perfectly in any condition instantly, because one day it may save my life.

My philosophy is live what you love, play what you like, deal with what you need, fight what you hate.  Example, I love God, HRD, and SWAT, in that order. So spiritually, I live Christian, mentally a martial artist, and physically Swat.  I like to ride ATV, baseball, hockey, and I'll play on occasion. I have to work because I need money, but I don't want to work (no one does), so deal with it and remember what you're working for. Lastly, if you hate drugs (druggies), loud music, whatever, stop it. Whether you think fight or flight is a better option, execute to save yourself. 

My views on Self-defense are to try to put myself in their shoes before I make a decision, but that's only if I have time. Maybe I can help them if I understand why they are doing something. But if it's my life or their's, I will kill without hesitation.


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter (Aug 7, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> 1. Unique: American Kenpo is very scientific. This is not 'scientific' in the academic sense, but in general sense that we apply logic and pragmatism to it. It's a living body of knowledge in that when the seniors of our system find a better way to accomplish a given task with greater effect or greater efficiency... they change the system to accomodate that discovery and work it in so that it fits seemlessly as a homogenous part of the greater whole.
> 
> 2. Economy of Motion & Continuity of Motion: I feel these are two of the most important 'principles' upon which our art stands.
> SPEED: along with the two principles I sighted, the ability to achieve maximum effect with as little motion, as little time as possible.... blasting in sudden and rapid bursts of destructive action. This typifies Kenpo.
> ...


 
 Please dont feel out of place. Everybody would love to hear one's opinion


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2005)

TST2703 said:
			
		

> That's true - but if someone was to ask what the difference was between TKD and any other art, what would you tell them?
> 
> =o)


The fast and high kicks would have to come to mind


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

Since we have some new members of different KMA persuasions on the board now, I'm interesting in reading their take on this.


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 22, 2006)

Well being since my last art thus far was hwa rang do.
I can say it like this, it is not about scoring points, it teaches more that the physical. It has cooler doboks (sorry for the pot shot no harm meant)
It is a way not a sport, which martial arts has gotten away from.
It is not the flavor of the week type art. 
It requires more out of you.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 22, 2006)

Whats so special about HKD...I love it and it suits my personality!


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 22, 2006)

personally I think every art has its own unique quality even if it is the same as another it is unique in the way of how it is taught.

Farang


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 22, 2006)

Pheonix said:
			
		

> personally I think every art has its own unique quality even if it is the same as another it is unique in the way of how it is taught.
> 
> Farang


got a point there


----------

